# The Devil's Pumpkin Patch/Split Ends Cemetery 2013



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Here are some pics of my yard haunt. I have a small yard and put everything up the day of and take it down after. My niece and her teen son helped for 2 hours or I would not have gotten as much done as I did.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

And a bit of video

http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u493/dude_ia/100_1925_zpsc1b614af.mp4


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, we have that Gruesome Greeter, although she did get a makeover recently

I like the little scene with the two skellies hanging out in the cauldron and the one doing the salaam on the coffin.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

That was very creative to use your avatar image on the lamps of the cemetery sign. That is a lot of hard work to get it all done in one day. Congrats to you.


.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great job Jan! How many pumpkins did you have out? Those vines on your porch give a real ambiance and cool back drop.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I like it


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! As someone else with a small yard, the challenges of decorating are unique but I think i'd rather have a small landscape to work with and focus on the details rather than having to fill it up with stuff. Nice job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your haunt. And like ATLfun said, great idea to use your avatar on your columns. I have several things like what you have in your haunt. It's funny to go through and say, I have that. And I have that. It just goes to show what good taste you have. And jdubbya is right, large yards can be just a lot of filler. I have a corner lot, and a lot and a half, so sometimes I throw stuff up just to fill space. Your haunt looks nice and planned. Good job, Jan.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job Hairazor - although I don't envy you on the up and down in one day scenario! I love the columns too - and I agree with Copchick - those vines sure add some ambiance to the porch for the occasion (see - sometimes mother nature actually helps!) Well done!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I like it!!! Your pumpkin patch is a great idea. Your TOT's must squeal with glee! I loved seeing your avie too!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 

Copchick, there are between 35 and 40 pumpkins, never did get a count on them. I made over 1/2 of them either paper mache or by steampunking pumpkin buckets. The rest I already had from various years.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a fun haunt..nice job


----------

